# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Πληροφορίες για μακάο

## Dimitris2

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να μαθω αν οι μακαο μπορουν να μιλισουν

----------


## tonis!

αν ασχοληθεις μαζι τους οχι μονο μπορουν να μιλησουν αλλα μπορουν να γινουν κατοικιδια πιο πιστα και απο σκυλο γιατι ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια!

----------


## vas

δημητρη οι μακαο κατα κανονα μπορουν να μιλησουν,ομως κατα τη γνωμη μου δε θα ηταν ορθο να παρεις εναν μακαο μονο και μονο για ν μιλησει ,γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη μιλησει ποτε

----------


## Dimitris2

εννοιται οτι δεν θα παρω εναν μακαο μονο και μονο για να μιλαει!!!!!απο ποσο χρονων και μετα μποεουν να μηλισου???ποια ειναι η βασικη εκπαιδευση για να μηλισουν???

----------


## vagelis76

> ποια ειναι η βασικη εκπαιδευση για να μηλισουν???



Να του μιλάς και να το νιώθει,να ασχολείσαι μαζί του και να σε εμπιστεύεται.
Να ταυτιστεί μαζί σου και να σε βάλει στο κοπάδι του.
Έτσι θα προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου και με την ομιλία,εκτός από τη γλώσσα του σώματος και τη συμπεριφορά του.
Εκείνος θα προσπαθήσει να μιμηθεί τη γλώσσα σου μόνο και αν το κάνεις εσύ και αυτό εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες.

----------


## Dimitris2

ψπαιδια ενα κλουβι 120υ,90μ,60π ειναι καλο για εναν μακαο????

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια δεν ξερω εγω κ μονο που το βλεπω αυτο το τερας τρεμει το φυλλοκαρδι μου! Να με βάλει στο κατόπι λέω δε με σώνει τπτ! Σίγουρα είμαι λάθος αλλά δεν ξέρω μου βγάζει κάτι που πρέπει να φοβάμαι!

----------


## Dimitris2

παιδια μπορειτε να μου πειτε τον καλιτερο τροπο για να εκπεδευσω εναν μακαο να μιλαει???

----------


## kdionisios

Εντελως φιλικα θελω να σε ρωτησω το εξης (επειδη βλεπω μια εμμονη με το θεμα της ομιλιας) :
Εχεις λυσει ολα τα αλλα θεματα σχετικα με τη σωστη συντηρηση ενος τετοιου πουλιου και το μονο που σε απασχολει ειναι το πως θα μιλησει?
Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι πως η ομιλια σε εναν παπαγαλο ειναι το λιγοτερο που θα πρεπει να μας απασχολει. Αυτα τα πουλια δινουν τοσα πολλα περισσοτερα!!!

----------


## Sissy

> ψπαιδια ενα κλουβι 120υ,90μ,60π ειναι καλο για εναν μακαο????


Το μέγεθος αυτού του κλουβιού για το συγκεκριμένο είδος είναι μικρό και στενό.

----------


## Dimitris2

kdionisie ναι τα εχω λισει ολα τα αλλα 
Αν και νομιζω οτι η απαντηση ειναι 3εκαθαρη ποιοι ειναι καλητεροι στην ομιλια οι ζακο ή οι μακαο???

----------


## kdionisios

Αν  οντως τα εχεις λυσει τοτε χαιρομαι πραγματικα για σενα!

----------


## Sissy

> .........ποιοι ειναι καλητεροι στην ομιλια οι ζακο ή οι μακαο???


......ο Μάριος είναι ένα μικροσκοπικό  parrotlet και μιλάει περισσότερο από πολλούς ζακό ή μακάο....όλα σχετικά είναι.....

----------


## marlene

*Τι σε ιντριγκάρει τόσο με την ιδέα ότι ο παπαγάλος θα μπορεί να μιλάει..?*

----------


## Dimitris2

δεν με ιντριγκαρει τιποτα απλοσ ρωταω απο περιεργια γιατι υπαρχουν ανθρω πει που λενε οτι οι ζακο ειναι τοπ στην ομιλια αλλοι λενε οτι οι μακαο και οι ζακο εχουν τισ ιδιεσ οικανοτητεσ την ομιλια και δεν 3ερω τι να πιστεψω!!!Ολλα αυτα με μπερδεβουν!!!! :Confused0006:

----------


## nuntius

*Αν δεν ασχοληθείς σωστά με τον παπαγάλο, αρκετή ώρα και όπως πρέπει, να σε νιώσει οικογένειά του και να σε εμπιστεύεται... ό,τι κ αν πάρεις...δε θα μιλήσει. Κ είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα του πουλιού... εγώ θα έλεγα να περιμένεις να ζευγαρώσει το Μαριόνι να δεις προκοπή... 
Κάνω και διαφήμιση Sissy's 
*

----------


## Dimitris2

θεωριτικα,στα χαρτια ποιοι ειναι καλιτεροι ομιλιτεσ???
επειδη σκευτομε να υτια3ω ενα κλουβι για μακαο ποιεσ ειναι οι σωστεσ διαστασεισ???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θεωρητικά και πρακτικά οι African gray.Εξαρτάται όμως από τον ιδιοκτήτη και το πόσο ασχολείται να αναπτύξει αυτή την ικανότητα.Φυσικά ένα ήμερο πουλί έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να μιλήσει.

----------


## Dimitris2

δηλαδι αν ασχολουμε με τον πακαο (παιζοντασ προσπαθωντασ να του μα8ω λε3εισ) 1-2 ωρεσ την ημερα θα μιλισει???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συνταγές δεν υπάρχουν.Σημασία ότι γίνεται να γίνεται ευχάριστα.Ο δικός μου μόνος του άρχισε να λέει λεξούλες και μετά εγώ τις επαναλαμβάνω και τις μαθαίνει.Φυσικά τις ακούει από μένα.Πχ.Του λέω έλα όταν τον βγάζω από το κλουβί.Κάποια στιγμή το είπε λίγο,τότε αμέσως άρχισα να το επαναλαμβάνω καθημερινά.Σε δυο χρόνια το είχε μάθει.Μη σου γίνει και άγχος πότε θα το πει.όμως η παρέα του είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από το να μιλάει και δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου.Πρώτα μαθαίνουμε για τις ανάγκες του τις συνήθειες του τη διατροφή του την απασχόληση του και μετά αν μιλάει.

----------


## Dimitris2

τα 3ερω ολα οσα προανεφεσ!!!!οι ζακο το ''ελα'' ποσο καιρο 8α του επερνε να το μα8ει???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> τα 3ερω ολα οσα προανεφεσ!!!!οι ζακο το ''ελα'' ποσο καιρο 8α του επερνε να το μα8ει???


Βρε Δημήτρη δεν κράτησα και ημερολόγιο.Συγνώμη αλλά αν ζητάς μόνο αυτό θα δυστυχήσει ο παπαγάλος σου και εσύ μαζί του.

----------


## Dimitris2

ρωταω πληροφοριακα!!!!δεν θα επερνα ποτε εναν παπαγαλο μονο και μονο επειδη μιλαει απλοσ θελω να καταλαβω την διαφορα του ζακο με τον μακαο ωσ προσ την ομιλια!!!!
οσο για το ελα δεν σου ειπα να μου πεισ ακριβοσ στο περιπου για να καταλαβω την διαφορα!!
επειδη θελω να κατασκευασω ενα κλουβι για μακαο μπορειται να μου πειτε τισ διαστασεισ που ειναι καταληλεσ για κλουβι μακαο??

----------


## nasososan

Εσύ σε τί ηλικία μίλησες;; Εμένα μου πήρε 8 μήνες μετά τη γέννηση να πώ μαμά, του αδερφού μου ένα χρόνο....
Βάλε όπου "εμένα" ένα ζακό και όπου "αδερφός" ένα άλλο ζακό.... και μετά ένα μακάο αντίστοιχα....

Θίνκ και θα αντερστάντ....

----------


## oasis

κανενας και τιποτα δεν μπορει να σου εγγυηθει για το αν θα μιλησει και ποτε θα μιλησει ενας παπαγαλος. οι ζακο ειναι οι καλυτεροι ομιλητες απο ολα τα ειδη παπαγαλων αλλα υπαρχουν πολλοι ζακο που δεν εχουν αρθρωσει λεξη. επειδη σε απασχολει αρκετα το θεμα ομιλιας θα σου προτεινα να παρεις ενα πουλι απο δευτερο σπιτι, να το εχεις ακουσει να μιλαει για να εισαι σιγουρος. αν αφου το παρεις δεν μιλαει τοτε δεν ασχολεισαι οσο θα επρεπε μαζι του.

----------


## Dimitris2

Θαναση sorry αλλα δεν καταλαβα γρι απο οσο εγραψεσ!!!!!

----------


## nasososan

Ποιό απ'όλα;

----------


## Dimitris2

γενικοσ το τελεφτεο σου μυνημα

----------


## nasososan

Αλήθεια,πληροφοριακά, πόσο χρονών είσαι;;

----------


## milan

σε 8 μηνες λεει πανω απο 10 λέξης

----------


## Dimitris2

ακυρο το εποιασα.αργησα λιγο αλλα το καταλαβα!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ο Πάρης ξεκίνησε να λέει λεξούλες μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο.

----------


## vikitaspaw

εγω παιδια, πάλι μπορεί να μαι λάθος αλλα θεωρω τετοια μαγευτικα κ τεραστια πλασματα, ειναι εγκλημα να ζουν σε κλουβι. Εχω δει στο yt άγριους μακάο να πετάνε κ το θέαμα είναι μαγικό! Δεν σε ενοχλεί να χεις φυλακισμένο έναν τέτοιο γιγαντα γεννημενο να καλυπτει τεραστιες αποστασεισ πετωντας? Γιατί άλλο ένα κοκατίλ κ ένα ζάκο που κ μια μικρή πτηση μέσα στο σπίτι μπορει να είναι σχεδον ικανοποιητική για τα φτεράκια τους κ άλλο ο μακάο που πιθανότατα δε θα χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ τα φτερά του κ θα ναι δυστυχισμένος...σαν να τον ευνουχιζεις θα ναι. Συγνωμη κιολας που λεω τη γνωμη μου ετσι ανοιχτα αλλα τι σημασια εχει η ομιλια?  Εγω τρελενομαι οταν βλεπω μακαο σε αιχμαλωσια

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> εγω παιδια, πάλι μπορεί να μαι λάθος αλλα θεωρω τετοια μαγευτικα κ τεραστια πλασματα, ειναι εγκλημα να ζουν σε κλουβι. Εχω δει στο yt άγριους μακάο να πετάνε κ το θέαμα είναι μαγικό! Δεν σε ενοχλεί να χεις φυλακισμένο έναν τέτοιο γιγαντα γεννημενο να καλυπτει τεραστιες αποστασεισ πετωντας? Γιατί άλλο ένα κοκατίλ κ ένα ζάκο που κ μια μικρή πτηση μέσα στο σπίτι μπορει να είναι σχεδον ικανοποιητική για τα φτεράκια τους κ άλλο ο μακάο που πιθανότατα δε θα χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ τα φτερά του κ θα ναι δυστυχισμένος...σαν να τον ευνουχιζεις θα ναι. Συγνωμη κιολας που λεω τη γνωμη μου ετσι ανοιχτα αλλα τι σημασια εχει η ομιλια?  Εγω τρελενομαι οταν βλεπω μακαο σε αιχμαλωσια


Εμένα το ίδιο μου κάνει και ένα μικρο καναρινάκι που ζει σε ένα κλουβί υποφέρει το ίδιο όσο ένας μεγάλος Μακάο... εφόσον έχουμε επιλέξει να έχουμε ζώα σε αιχμαλωσία πρέπει να ξέρουμε πως ότι και να κάνουμε ποτέ δεν θα είναι 100% ευτυχισμένα.

----------


## Dimitris2

παιδια ποσο υψοσ εχει ενασ μακαο μαζι με την ουρα γιατι διαβασα σε ενα αλλο φορουμ οτι οι μακαο χαρισ την ουρα ειναι 85cm και η ουρα ειναι περιπου 65cm ισχιει???

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> παιδια ποσο υψοσ εχει ενασ μακαο μαζι με την ουρα γιατι διαβασα σε ενα αλλο φορουμ οτι οι μακαο χαρισ την ουρα ειναι 85cm και η ουρα ειναι περιπου 65cm ισχιει???


Για ποιο είδος ενδιαφέρεσαι ακριβώς?

http://macaw.the-petz.com/ έχει όλα τα είδη μπες και δες ποιο σε ενδιαφέρει

----------


## Dimitris2

ενδιαφερομε για scarlet macaw στο site που μου εστειλεσ λεει 85 cm.αυτο ειναι το συνολικο μικοσ του????ή μονο τα σωμα χωρισ την ουρα

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

το συνολικό νομίζω

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

αν θες πές μας απο που θα τον πάρεις εννοώ από εκτροφέα ή απο pet shop(μην αναφέρεις όνομα) και τιμή!

----------


## Dimitris2

ακομα δεν εχω ψα3ει θελω πρωτα να μαθω μερικα πραγματα γι αυτο το ειδοσ και αν δω το οτι μπορω να το φροντισω και γενικοσ να του προσφερω οτι χριαζεται τοτε θα ψα3ω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Θα τα βρεις όλα εδώ.
http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

----------


## Dimitris2

ευχαριστω με βοη8ισεσ πολυ αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι οι μακαο ειναι λιγο χειροτεροι στην ομιλια απο τουσ ζακο!!!ενω το αρθρο ελεγε οτι μπορουν να πουν εωσ 10 λε3εισ κι φρασεισ και 3ερω οτι οι ζακολενε εωσ 300 λε3εισ και φρασεισ.αυτη ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα!!!!

----------


## Sissy

> Εμένα το ίδιο μου κάνει και ένα μικρο καναρινάκι που ζει σε ένα κλουβί υποφέρει το ίδιο όσο ένας μεγάλος Μακάο... εφόσον έχουμε επιλέξει να έχουμε ζώα σε αιχμαλωσία πρέπει να ξέρουμε πως ότι και να κάνουμε ποτέ δεν θα είναι 100% ευτυχισμένα.


Συμφωνώ ως ένα σημείο...διότι δεν μπορούμε να προσφέρουμε (στην αναλογία μεγέθους του μακάο) τις ανάλογες συνθήκες διαβίωσης που έχει ένα καναρίνι έστω κ' αν βρίσκεται σ΄ένα μικρό κλουβί.

----------


## vagelis76

> ευχαριστω με βοη8ισεσ πολυ αλλα εχω ακουσει οτι οι μακαο ειναι λιγο χειροτεροι στην ομιλια απο τουσ ζακο!!!ενω το αρθρο ελεγε οτι μπορουν να πουν εωσ 10 λε3εισ κι φρασεισ και 3ερω οτι οι ζακολενε εωσ 300 λε3εισ και φρασεισ.αυτη ειναι μεγαλη διαφορα!!!!



Όλα τα παδια προσπαθούν να σου πουν  οτι εξαρτάται από την επαφή που θα έχεις με το πουλί που θα πάρεις και με το χαρακτήρα του....Κανένα πουλί δεν είναι πανομοιότυπο με κάποιο αλλο.
Διαφορετικό πουλί,διαφορετικό περιβάλλον και ερεθίσματα...άρα και διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα.
Αν αυτό το νιώσεις τότε θα καταλάβεις και πολλά περισότερα για τα πουλιά.Γιατί δε πρόκειται για ρομποτάκια ή κασετόφωνα που θα αναπαράγουν ότι εσύ θέλεις και όποτε το θέλεις...

Κατα τη γνώμη μου ξεκινάς από λάθος σημείο να ψάχνεις πληρφορίες....θα έπρεπε να σε ενδιαφέρουν...η διατροφή του,η διαμονή του και τι θα πρέπει να κάνεις για να είναι το πουλί που θα πάρεις στα χέρια σου,όσο το δυνατόν πιο ευτυχισμένο...Αν τα δείς αυτά και μπορείς να τα καλύψεις από οικονομικής πλευράς και ποιοτικού χρόνου με το πουλί προχώρα...διαφορετικά θα σου έλεγα να αρκεστείς σε βιντεάκια του youtube...

----------


## Dimitris2

εχεισ δικιο!!!!!μπορεισ να μου πεισ οτι 3ερεισ για τουσ μακαο??

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> εχεισ δικιο!!!!!μπορεισ να μου πεισ οτι 3ερεισ για τουσ μακαο??


Σου έχουμε βάλει τόσες σελίδες και ρωτάς πάλι να σου πει τι ξέρει? γιατί δεν κάνεις την αρχή να διαβάσεις όλα αυτά και μετά ότι απορία έχεις ρωτάς. αα και αν θες πες μας την ηλικία σου να ξέρουμε να σου μιλάμε στον πληθυντικό ή όχι

----------


## Dimitris2

θα ηθελα να μα8ω τα ε3ωδα(στο περιπου) για εναν τετοιον παπαγαλο.επειδι 3ερω τα ε3οδα ενοσ ζακο ειναι ιδια με τα ε3οδα ενοσ μακαο???

----------


## kdionisios

> Όλα τα παδια προσπαθούν να σου πουν  οτι εξαρτάται από την επαφή που θα έχεις με το πουλί που θα πάρεις και με το χαρακτήρα του....Κανένα πουλί δεν είναι πανομοιότυπο με κάποιο αλλο.
> Διαφορετικό πουλί,διαφορετικό περιβάλλον και ερεθίσματα...άρα και διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα.
> Αν αυτό το νιώσεις τότε θα καταλάβεις και πολλά περισότερα για τα πουλιά.Γιατί δε πρόκειται για ρομποτάκια ή κασετόφωνα που θα αναπαράγουν ότι εσύ θέλεις και όποτε το θέλεις...
> 
> Κατα τη γνώμη μου ξεκινάς από λάθος σημείο να ψάχνεις πληρφορίες....θα έπρεπε να σε ενδιαφέρουν...η διατροφή του,η διαμονή του και τι θα πρέπει να κάνεις για να είναι το πουλί που θα πάρεις στα χέρια σου,όσο το δυνατόν πιο ευτυχισμένο...Αν τα δείς αυτά και μπορείς να τα καλύψεις από οικονομικής πλευράς και ποιοτικού χρόνου με το πουλί προχώρα...διαφορετικά θα σου έλεγα να αρκεστείς σε βιντεάκια του youtube...


Φιλε μου Βαγγελη το παιδι εχει ηδη απαντησει σε δικο μου ερωτημα οτι ολα τα υπολοιπα θεματα για την σωστη συντηρηση ενος macaw τα εχει λυσει και αυτο που τον απασχολει πλεον ειναι το θεμα της ομιλιας  :winky:

----------


## vikitaspaw

έχεις βρει λυση σε βασικα ερωτηματα όπως εσωτερικο θα είναι το κλουβι ή εξωτερικό? Μένεις με τους γονεις σου, θα συμφωνησουν να συμβιωσουν με έναν μακάο? Μπορεις να καλυψεις τα έξοδά του? Έχεις βρει κτηνίατρο να γνωρίζει απ΄αυτο το είδος? (αχρείαστος να ναι)
Έχεις υπομονή να αντέξεις τις κραυγές του? Κ αν περάσουν τα χρόνια κ δεν μιλήσει τλκ, επειδή ας πούμε δε γουσταρει, τι θα τον κάνεις? Θα δοκιμάσεις με ζάκο?

----------


## vagelis76

> Φιλε μου Βαγγελη το παιδι εχει ηδη απαντησει σε δικο μου ερωτημα οτι ολα τα υπολοιπα θεματα για την σωστη συντηρηση ενος macaw τα εχει λυσει και αυτο που τον απασχολει πλεον ειναι το θεμα της ομιλιας


Διονύση σε ευχαριστώ που μου το θύμισες,έχεις δίκιο!!!!!!!

Όπως δίκιο θα έχουν και εκείνοι που δε θα απαντάνε στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα,πλέον,διότι καταντάει κωμικοτραγικό προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι πέφτει πολύ δούλεμα...

----------


## Dimitris2

βικι τα εχω λυσει ολα οσα ειπεσ.οσο για το αν θα μιλισει θα παρω εναν που να μιλαει ηδι αλλα και να μην μου μιλισει ποτε θα γερασουμε μαζι και αν τυχη ισοσ παρω και ζακο αργοτερα.η ομιλια ειναι κατι που με 3ετρελενει στα πουλια αλλα οχι να δωσω ενα πουλι(σε αυτη την περιπτωση τον μακαο) για να παρω ενα πουλι που να μιλαει(ζακο)!!!!!!!!!!τον παπαγαλο θα προσπαθω να του προσφερο οτι θα προσφερα και στο παιδι μου(αν ειχα!!!!)

----------


## vikitaspaw

χαίρομαι που το ακούω, με το καλό να τον πάρεις λοιπόν κ να κάνετε άπειρες συζητήσεις!!

----------


## Dimitris2

ευχαριστω αλλα ειμαι ακομα στο ψα3ιμο
μπορεισ να μου πεισ τισ σωστεσ διαστασεισ ενοσ κλουβιου για μακαο γιατι σκευτομε να κατασκευασω ενα!!!

----------

